# Bullboxer Pit



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a close friend who have some Bullboxer Pits that he wants to sell me for an amazing price, but I don't know anything about them. Hopefully I'm in the right section with this question. Do anyone have any in site on this particular breed? Both parents are pure bred, and register, as well as all the pups.

Thank you in advance for any information you can give me.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like a mix between boxer and pit according to Google. How are they "pure bred"?

What's an "amazing price"?

The Bullboxer Pit is not a purebred dog. It is a cross between the Boxer and the American Pit Bull Terrier. The best way to determine the temperament of a mixed breed is to look up all breeds in the cross and know you can get any combination of any of the characteristics found in any of the breeds in the hybrid. Not all of these designer hybrid dogs being bred are 50% purebred to 50% purebred. It is very common for breeders to breed multi-generation crosses.

Recognized Names:
American Canine Hybrid Club = Bullboxer Pit
Designer Dogs Kennel Club = American Bull Boxer
IDCR = International Designer Canine Registry® = Bullboxer

Source: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/b/bullboxerpit.htm


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are not purebred, so there is not way for them to be registered with any reputable registry. They are not a breed they are a mutt plain and simple so unless they are free and already spay/neutered I doubt its an amazing price.

I would also have a talk with your friend about adding to the ongoing over population problem of Back Yard Breeders.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: yes that is a mixed breed dog so hard to say about temperament and structure. How much is he charging for a mixed breed and what do you want to dog for? If you just want a pet then pick out a cute puppy if the price is cheap enough for a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

I meant to say both parents were pure bred within their own breed. He have a 100% watchdog Sir and a purebred Boxer. Sorry I didn't clarify that better. And he'll sell me one for $80. He's the son of the vet my family has been going to since I was young.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanx for the info. I'm glad to know that now. Well, I guess I'll pass. The paper he gave me is from the DDKC and ACHC, which after googling them, I found out that it's just for Designer Dog Mix or Hybrid dogs. Nothing real about it. 

Sorry I wasted yall's time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I must work with a lot of people that talk in fragment setances because I understand everything that people write on here. Maye that is why all the people with strokes look for me when they come shopping..haha

I would not advise you to get one of these dogs. people are doing with boxers what they have already done with APBT. they are breeding with out taking in to acount any bad traits that maybe passed on. My one vet told me has put down more boxers in the last 2yrs than in alll 35yrs of being a vet all were showing HA traits.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah 80 for a mutt is a bit much, good thing you did some research!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

$80 for a mutt? that doesn't sound like such a great deal to me, you can get a puppy, UTD on shot and already fixed for 65 at the pound, but its your money so if you think it is a good deal, ok
what do you want to do with the pup?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Beedeezy10 said:


> Thanx for the info. I'm glad to know that now. Well, I guess I'll pass. The paper he gave me is from the DDKC and ACHC, which after googling them, I found out that it's just for Designer Dog Mix or Hybrid dogs. Nothing real about it.
> 
> Sorry I wasted yall's time.


Not wasting anyones time bro...just doing the best thing you could have done which is asking questions...and accepting the answers...stick around here theres lots of good stuff to learn about...and hopefully your search for a great dog will not end here...good luck to you


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok just saw your post saying you looked into and are declining good for you there are plenty of good dogs out there just research it a bit and you'll find the perfect one for you


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I must work with a lot of people that talk in fragment setances because I understand everything that people write on here. Maye that is why all the people with strokes look for me when they come shopping..haha
> 
> I would not advise you to get one of these dogs. people are doing with boxers what they have already done with APBT. they are breeding with out taking in to acount any bad traits that maybe passed on. My one vet told me has put down more boxers in the last 2yrs than in alll 35yrs of being a vet all were showing HA traits.


Very interesting indeed! And thanks for understanding me...lol I tend to write as soon as it comes to my head...(not always the best way, but hey, I understand it) LOL


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Are all "Hybrid" mutts or is it solely based on a dog with the best characteristics? Not saying I'm going with this pick at all, just a basic question just to get a little info on the subject. 

I'll be the 1st to say I had plenty of mutts, but now that I'm older, I vowed to learn about great pedigrees, and bloodlines to understand the good and bad of the canine.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I don't always check my spelling. So if you can put up with me I can do the same. LOL

I usually think before typing on the other hand very rarely think things through before I speak....man I get myself in some pickles.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes a hybrid is a cross of breeds ( or other hybrid type items) but a nicer word than mutt. Thats also why many people use designer dog as well now to make it seem like a non mixed or mutt dog in hopes of selling them to unsuspecting folks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would say that hybrid is a mutt. It is taking genes from two different subjects to get the end result.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes sir, i'm sorry but there are two types of dogs pure breed and mutts, i agree with american_pit13, hybrid and other names are just people tiptoeing around saying MUTT


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

and in my opinion without papers I consider all dogs mutts, even my husky which you can see is obviously pure and whose previous owner stated she had papers and I could prob do testing on to prove it if I so desired, but until a dogs is papered with a legit registry I call them mutts. 

But that's just me lol


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I got yall. Just wanted to clarify that because at one point in time my wife want a labradoodle until we saw the insane prices. So people are spend $900+ for a Mutt! ROFL Now that's amazing!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I hate those labradoodle things. There so ugly. I can't believe people would pay that much for a mutt. That's just inane. I don't think I'd spend more that 20 bucks on a mutt. All my mutts have been free. Heck even Dosia was free and he's pure lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

those dogs are crazy and so stinking cute!!! but ya maybe you can wait a few more years i believe AKC is considering taking them on as there own breed soon do to there ablity to be guild dogs, that's the talk anyway


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG I hate those labradoodle things. There so ugly. I can't believe people would pay that much for a mutt. That's just inane. I don't think I'd spend more that 20 bucks on a mutt. All my mutts have been free. Heck even Dosia was free and he's pure lol.


aww i like them, well i like SOME, and i agree mutts should be free, except from the pound or a rescue (they gotta pay there bills to), but if you have to fork out the vet bills why on earth would you wanna pay for a mix?


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Aireal said:


> those dogs are crazy and so stinking cute!!! but ya maybe you can wait a few more years i believe AKC is considering taking them on as there own breed soon do to there ablity to be guild dogs, that's the talk anyway


Yeah, that's how we were introduce to them. I have an auntie who is blind, and her guide dog is a labradoodle. Very, very smart dog. She was giving Smedlie because she have crazy allergies, and they are suppose to be hyper allergenic. after my wife met my aunt...then came the baby I want one of those! smh LOL Yeah, needless to say we didn't get "one of those".


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now some breeds like the labradoodle are being bred and have created a bloodline with several generations of dogs. There are labradoodles that have been bred from labradoodles for generations and are now their own breed and truly the original designer dog. What confuses ppl is when some breeds their lab and poodle and sells that am a labradoodle that is a mutt not a dog bred for several generations to a breed standard.

So while most labradoodles are mutts and bred by BYB's there are some breeders who actually breed for a breed standard and they have been their own breeding in Australia for many years.

An example of a mutt is what you are talking about a boxer/pit mix. Look at the bully movement they started out as mutts now they have a standard and they are breeding towards that standard, you still get the BYB who will mix breeds but bullies have now their own registry and standard and they recently came ot of mixed breed dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Now some breeds like the labradoodle are being bred and have created a bloodline with several generations of dogs. There are labradoodles that have been bred from labradoodles for generations and are now their own breed and truly the original designer dog. What confuses ppl is when some breeds their lab and poodle and sells that am a labradoodle that is a mutt not a dog bred for several generations to a breed standard.
> 
> So while most labradoodles are mutts and bred by BYB's there are some breeders who actually breed for a breed standard and they have been their own breeding in Australia for many years.
> 
> An example of a mutt is what you are talking about a boxer/pit mix. Look at the bully movement they started out as mutts now they have a standard and they are breeding towards that standard, you still get the BYB who will mix breeds but bullies have now their own registry and standard and they recently came ot of mixed breed dogs.


:goodpost:


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, that makes perfect sense. So in a way, did most breeds started out as mutts? Or was it the case of well thought out mixing?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hybrids.. Main Entry: hy·brid 
Pronunciation: \ˈhī-brəd\
Function: noun 
1 : an offspring of two animals or plants of different races, breeds, varieties, species, or genera 
2 : something heterogeneous in origin or composition <artificial hybrids of DNA and RNA> <somatic cell hybrids of mouse and human cells> 
-hybrid adjective 
-hy·brid·ism \-brə-ˌdiz-əm\ noun 
-hy·brid·i·ty \hī-ˈbrid-ət-ē\ noun, plural hy·brid·i·ties

Crappie/blue gill crosses are hybrids.. Wolf/dog or coydogs are not hybrid...BECAUSE a hybrid offspring is sterile, ALTHOUGH WE HAVE SEEN THE WORLDs FIRST MULE MULE copulation EVER this last year, all hybrid offspring males are sterile leaving the female fertile in most cases, such as Liger or Tions... A hybrid is two animals such as a horse and a donkey forming one mule the hybrid.. The laws of Mendelian segregation are very clear only subspecies of a species can cross and "hybridize"

There are no wolf hybrids, (chuckles) although everyone calls them that.

Mixbreeds are mutts~ Hell most working dogs are purebred mutts, Siberian Huskies, Austrailian Cattle Dogs, Border Collies, A.P.B.T( in some opinions) etc. etc.. Nothing to be ashamed of, but shouldn't market a dog you can find in the shelter already spayed/neutered for the 80 bucks


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Uh oh! someones trying to pull the wool over your eyes, i had to LOL when i read the OP.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Beedeezy10 said:


> Ok, that makes perfect sense. So in a way, did most breeds started out as mutts? Or was it the case of well thought out mixing?


Dude, like Dave Wilson said:
chihuahua's evolved from wolves, not by luck but by man


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

My mother has a boxer/pit cross hmmm or is she rott/pit? I'll have to find a pic of her. She's a very sweet and loving dog. She is however DA


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> hybrids.. Main Entry: hy·brid
> Pronunciation: \ˈhī-brəd\
> Function: noun
> 1 : an offspring of two animals or plants of different races, breeds, varieties, species, or genera
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that for me. So in a nutshell, man had fun mixing everything to try and create the "perfect dog" according to what their needs was. Makes excellent sense.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Beedeezy10 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me. So in a nutshell, man had fun mixing everything to try and create the "perfect dog" according to what their needs was. Makes excellent sense.


:clap: yep yep~ exactly.. thats why I debate the APBT should be in the working dog category, it's a function dog.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2011)

*Superior Dog!*



Beedeezy10 said:


> I have a close friend who have some Bullboxer Pits that he wants to sell me for an amazing price, but I don't know anything about them. Hopefully I'm in the right section with this question. Do anyone have any in site on this particular breed? Both parents are pure bred, and register, as well as all the pups.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information you can give me.


I have had several of Pitsbulls and Boxers but there is NO DOUBT that the Bullboxer (I think they should be called Pitoxers) is a Superior Dog than either. I really think this dog thinks. From what I have heard they want to make them a breed and would be a Great thing... All dogs came from Wolves so are any really PRUE? NOPE they are all Designer dogs also. As was the Pitbull as well as the Boxer...


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Troll troll away master troll.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The whole "all dogs came from wolves" argument as justification for breeding mongrels always amuses me. Like people totally disregard the tens of thousands of years of domestication and purpose-breeding that went on in between. Funny stuff.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Milo said:


> I have had several of Pitsbulls and Boxers but there is NO DOUBT that the Bullboxer (I think they should be called Pitoxers) is a Superior Dog than either. I really think this dog thinks. From what I have heard they want to make them a breed and would be a Great thing... All dogs came from Wolves so are any really PRUE? NOPE they are all Designer dogs also. As was the Pitbull as well as the Boxer...












Great first post, mate.


----------



## doubleutee (Apr 23, 2011)

i have a bullboxer pit!! hes awesome!!!! yes hybrid but still an amazing pup!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

doubleutee said:


> i have a bullboxer pit!! hes awesome!!!! yes hybrid but still an amazing pup!!


i HAD A MUTT THAT WAS AWSOME TOO!:roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cockapoo, maltapoo, peekapoo, all little MUTTS......Bullboxer, Doberdoodles, are just big MUTT's with a hybrid name. I am so sick of people taking two breeds and throwing the names together and acting as if they are pure bred for some purpose. We already have purebreds for all the purposes we need them for. If I want a mutt I would go adopt one from a shelter and it would be FIXED! Nobody should have an intact mutt dog. JMO! Years ago everything with two breeds in it were called a heinz 57 and all these little man made mixes are just that....a mutt. Hybrid....give me a break LOL! :hammer:


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> I have had several of Pitsbulls and Boxers but there is NO DOUBT that the Bullboxer (I think they should be called Pitoxers) is a Superior Dog than either. I really think this dog thinks. From what I have heard they want to make them a breed and would be a Great thing... All dogs came from Wolves so are any really PRUE? NOPE they are all Designer dogs also. As was the Pitbull as well as the Boxer...


I agree, who knows, i got my surprise when my kids wanted a toy dog from a friend, when we got to the the parents they said they were -poo's for $400 i thought it was a joke until i went home and gooled them. told kids no way will pay that much for mix breed dog....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys I just crossed a bulldog and a shih tzu it's called the Bull anyone want one


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Hey guys I just crossed a bulldog and a shih tzu it's called the Bull anyone want one


lmao that made my day


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> lmao that made my day


:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## reighnman (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems everyone is stuck debating mutts vs hybrids rather then trying to answer all of the OP's questions, about the breed etc. While it is a Boxer/Pit mutt and will obviously have traits from either breed, you could simply give your own experiences with those breeds so the OP can make a decision on whats best for his home, rather then just looking for the best "deal".

Maybe he's fine with a mutt and a boxer/pit meets the qualities he's looking for? No dog should be denied the opportunity of a good home regardless of breed or breeds, assuming it is good for the home as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

reighnman said:


> Seems everyone is stuck debating mutts vs hybrids rather then trying to answer all of the OP's questions, about the breed etc. While it is a Boxer/Pit mutt and will obviously have traits from either breed, you could simply give your own experiences with those breeds so the OP can make a decision on whats best for his home, rather then just looking for the best "deal".
> 
> Maybe he's fine with a mutt and a boxer/pit meets the qualities he's looking for? No dog should be denied the opportunity of a good home regardless of breed or breeds, assuming it is good for the home as well.


FYI this thread is almost two years old


----------

